# BIG Fish



## carvinmark (May 10, 2008)

Salmon, anybody.


----------



## carver36 (May 16, 2008)

*Nice Fish carvinmark*

Yep, it is big, real nice job.
Been working on a Northern Pike myself, will post it if i ever get it done.
Been busy working on my smaller carvings.
I like the heron too.
Carver


----------



## carvinmark (May 17, 2008)

Thanks, get your pike done so we can see it.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 19, 2008)

carvinmark said:


> Salmon, anybody.



Was that the original size of the fish or did you scale it down first? LOL!
Nice job!!!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 19, 2008)

Great work as always. Very nice looking fish!  



Too bad about the feller next to it...



[DUCKS!]


----------



## stihl sawing (May 19, 2008)

You guys are amazing with a chainsaw, Awesome how you can imagine something and then create it. Great job.


----------



## Adkpk (May 19, 2008)

Where's he going?


----------



## aquan8tor (May 20, 2008)

Nice job. Tried to rep you for that, but I'm out...


----------



## Chainsaw Master (May 28, 2008)

Nice fish Mark .......keep on makin' sawdust....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stihl Gold Tech (May 29, 2008)

Nice work what bait did you use?! hahaha


----------

